# no changes for 2018 model?



## warachito (Jun 2, 2016)

im from mexico and the new gen cruze came for 2017 model. 
even we have the premier trim, theres a ton of equipment that we dont have like reverse sensores, electrical seat, heated stearing, autodim mirror etc.

in fact, dealer are offering the 2018 model. but is exact the same as 2017.
i thought that it was going to have LED lights or at least HID. and led tail light.

does the 2018 model is being sell in the US? what is differentl


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Apparently, all were getting is a few color changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

We got a 2018 in at work on Friday. A quick look around it inside and out says there are no changes. Looks the same as my 17.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah light reliability refresh and delete tiny stuff is usually what they do before a face lift or major integration.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

GM Order Guide said:


> *Deletions*
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Yep - the orange exterior color is gone, and the gray color has been changed to a new gray. The big one is the addition of the Diesel Hatchback.


----------

